# Power and Sound



## Death Knight (Mar 20, 2009)

I know the whole thing about long drives and how you get tired of the droning noise.... I am kosher with that. I also know that some states have noise regulations. I'm going to get silencers (or whatever you call them) to put on when I dont need the noise. I just want the shock and awe factor like when a fighter jet buzzes the control tower.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Is this just a statement?


----------



## Death Knight (Mar 20, 2009)

For some reason the first part of the message got cut. So here goes again...Whats the loudest exhaust setup I could get that also makes decent power? Hope that helps!


----------



## drake0707 (Mar 25, 2009)

slp loudmouth from what ive heard...


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

I got the single chambers and a resonator delete. Pretty dang loud. When I have it in the carport it rattles my dishes.


----------

